# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  اعانى من اختناقات قبل النوم

## hamdy_kamel

انا شاب مصرى عندى 30 سنة و اعانى من اختناقات قبل النوم و الى احاسيس غريبة لا استطيع التعبير عنها اشعر بها طوال اليوم و رأسى تؤلمنى من كثرة التفكير فى هذه الاشياء و كنت معتقد فى بادىء الامر انها نتيجة لألم الصداع أو انها عضوية و كشفت لدى زملاء فى المخ و الاعصاب و لا جدوى ..... و لا اريد الافصاح بأكثر من هذا و لكن اريد أن اعرف طريقة للأتصال مع د / عادل 
أرجو الافادة باسرع ما يكون 
و ليس لدى مانع من دفع التكلفة المادية.
مع الشكر

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
الأخ الكريم حمدي كامل 

أهلاً بك معنا في المنتدى  ، ونشكرك لثقتك الغالية بالمنتدى و بأستاذنا الدكتور عادل و الذي يتكرم مشكوراً بالرد و الاهتمام دون انتظار مقابل غير العون في الله و حرصاً منه على إخوانه هنا في المنتدى

سيقوم أستاذنا الدكتور عادل سريعاً بإفادتك ، و إن كان هناك حاجة فبإذن الله سيكون هناك وسيلة إتصال مناسبة من خلال الرسائل الخاصة بالمنتدى أو من خلال الإيميل أو من خلال مايرى الدكتور عادل .

شكراً مرة أخرى لوجودك بيننا هنا
و نتمنى تواصلك إن شاء الله 

كل عام و أنت بكل خير
لك أطيب تحياتي 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : hamdy_kamel_ 
> *انا شاب مصرى عندى 30 سنة و اعانى من اختناقات قبل النوم و الى احاسيس غريبة لا استطيع التعبير عنها اشعر بها طوال اليوم و رأسى تؤلمنى من كثرة التفكير فى هذه الاشياء و كنت معتقد فى بادىء الامر انها نتيجة لألم الصداع أو انها عضوية و كشفت لدى زملاء فى المخ و الاعصاب و لا جدوى ..... و لا اريد الافصاح بأكثر من هذا و لكن اريد أن اعرف طريقة للأتصال مع د / عادل 
> أرجو الافادة باسرع ما يكون 
> و ليس لدى مانع من دفع التكلفة المادية.
> مع الشكر*



بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ  
( وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَارًا )
(صدق الله العظيم)
اخي الاستاذ / حمدي كامل
اهلا بك اخي وصديق ويسعدنا انضمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى وان شاء الله ستجد كل الاعضاء اخوة واصدقاء لك ونتمنى دوام التواصل معنا.

لم افهم عبارة لا استطيع التعبير عنها ؟ هل تعني لا تستطيع وصفها لجهلك بها ام انك لا تود الافصاح عنها علناً؟
يمكنك ان ترسل لي رسالة خاصة في المنتدى او رسالة على بريدي الالكتروني وسوف اناقش معك عدة امور  ، انا مقيم حالياً خارج مصر ، وليس هناك اي تكلفة مادية.
انتهز هذه الفرصة لكي اشرح باختصار خصائص الاختبارات الإكلينيكية وتقييمها في الطب النفسي:
  فهي اختبارات لفهم طبيعة السلوك المضطرب للفرد واسبابه ، وهو يختلف اختلافاً جوهرياً عن التشخيص في الاضطرابات الجسمية ، السلوك المضطرب ينتج عنه الاتي : (ظهور خواص كيميائية شاذة في الدم او البول ـ او الاعراض الظاهرة ـ كالحمى او احتقان الوجه او توقف الذراع عن الحركة ـ اضطراب القولون العصبي ـ الصداع  ـ والاعراض الباطنة : الاكتئاب ـ  حب الانعزال ـ الارق المزمن ـ الميول للانتقام ـ الشذوذ النفسي) وذلك للتفاعل المستمر بين النفس والجسم (العقل والبدن)
يلجأ المريض لعلاج الاضطرابات الجسمية ويبقى السلوك المضطرب بدون علاج لعدم معرفة مسبباته ، لذا يجب على المريض مراجعة طبيب نفساني لاجراء الفحوصات اللازمة ومنها الاختبارات الإكلينية.

في انتظارك يا اخي الفاضل
مع خالص تحياتي وتقديرى

----------

